# Best looking musicians



## userfume (Nov 21, 2012)

As a continuation of the best looking composers thread, here it is! 

I will start with the young Vladimir Ashkenazy:








and of course, Martha


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Jacqueline du Pré. (sigh)









Patricia Petibon (gasp)


----------



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

None of the above.


----------



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

The best-looking musicians are those who require high-quality black and white photos of themselves at different angles making different gestures. This includes essentially every atonal composer. Get with the times.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Isabelle Faust


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Satu Vanska

http://images.smh.com.au/2013/04/01/4156448/art-satu-620x349.jpg


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Noriko Ogawa










Hélène Grimaud


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


I am blinded! Who is she? Helen of Troy?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

userfume said:


> As a continuation of the best looking composers thread, here it is!
> 
> and of course, Martha
> View attachment 16445


Martha is a very elegant lady indeed!


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

The real Isolde - you would not even need a love drink for Waltraud.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

Zabirilog said:


> The real Isolde - you would not even need a love drink for Waltraud.


The most beautiful people invent themselves, don't they.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Mezzo soprano Elina Garanca...

...either as a blonde...









...or a brunette.


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll second the young Martha (yum) as well as Anne-Sophie Mutter (can't believe she hasn't been mentioned yet). *Edit:* Or maybe she has been - I can't see the pictures Stlukes posted. 

Also, Janine Jansen.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Weston said:


> I am blinded! Who is she? Helen of Troy?


The real Isolde - you would not even need a love drink for Waltraud.

She is the one and only Isolde: Kirsten Flagstad


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Although most people have posted women, this must be said:

















Now I don't actually have a crush on Emmanuel Pahud, that's beside the point. But his tone and expressiveness are to die for, though.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

KRISTĪNES OPOLAIS










Photos don't serve her justice:






It is simply impossible to imagine her in love with such a doltish Alfredo.


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

Yuja Wang.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Alina does it for me, something about these Russians









This is Valentina Igoshina


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder................... 秋香怒點唐伯虎


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder................... 秋香怒點唐伯虎
> 
> View attachment 16494


Dr Frank Frankenstein Zappa Crudblud 1.jpg


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

anyway, Nikita Storojev :tiphat:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Kaori Muraji


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Underneath the hairdo and makeup is a gorgeous lady:






The lovely Diana Damrau.


----------



## suteetat (Feb 25, 2013)

Bidu Sayao as Violetta in la Traviata.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

oogabooha said:


> anyway, Nikita Storojev :tiphat:
> View attachment 16495


He has the look of a snuggler about him.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Martha Argerich looks like a witch. 










Together with my favorite female pianist, Pires


----------



## Borodin (Apr 8, 2013)

You're attracted to witches.


----------



## Antihero (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.alice-sara-ott.com/sites/english/gallery/gallery.html


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Steve Vai, he is also the nicest person ever!








Alexi Laiho








Carly Rae jespen, yeah she made that tune that we all love called " Call me maybe"


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Antihero said:


> http://www.alice-sara-ott.com/sites/english/gallery/gallery.html


HOLYS*IT!!!
She can also play!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hans "Hotter than your boyfriend" Hotter












Wikipedia said:


> He was extremely tall and his appearance was striking.


Ha Nah Chang


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

Not so bad in his youth.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Needs a haircut


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

This one's for you, Jan! (Yoshi)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

CypressWillow said:


> Underneath the hairdo and makeup is a gorgeous lady:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and Roschmann ain't bad herself. I might have watched the video once or twice 






one word: cleavage.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

jani said:


> Steve Vai, he is also the nicest person ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steve looked better with Blue hair


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


I honestly didn't know if Lenny was fair game, seeing as he was mentioned in the composer's thread as well, but _ohh myg od_


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

As per my avatar


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Carole Farley

http://www.carolefarley.com/photo.html


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

starthrower said:


>


Ooohh who is the blonde with that very seductive gaze?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

jani said:


> Ooohh who is the blonde with that very seductive gaze?


Well to judge from the picture she plays the...sword? That ought to narrow it down.

Oh wait, that's a piano stick. Never mind.

According to the image link, her name is Elaine Elias.


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

^ Actually it's _Eliane_ Elias - she's a Brazilian jazz pianist.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Hilary Hahn!


----------



## hello (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

The wonderful and supreme, Julia Fischer


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

kv466 said:


> This one's for you, Jan! (Yoshi)


Yes!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

oogabooha said:


> I honestly didn't know if Lenny was fair game, seeing as he was mentioned in the composer's thread as well, but _ohh myg od_


Conductor, Composer, Player, and uh, a real player....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jethro Tull








_A Manly Man_


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Jethro Tull
> View attachment 17594
> 
> 
> _A Manly Man_


What is it with these british acts and cod pieces are they trying to cover up with something?

eg another one- Mick Fleetwood - amoung many include most of the brit heavy metal brigade .........
Mick, who delights in being a little off-center, relishes the role. He's especially fond of one unusual maneuver. "I've got one sensor right over my codpiece, which always goes over big with the audience," he says. "For one of the settings, as I hit myself in the crotch, I get the sound of breaking glass!"


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Her album, Lindsey Stirling, released September 18, 2012, is the #1 classical download on Amazon and is 79th overall, which is something for classical(using that term loosely).


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Dem lady guitarists take the prize...


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Janine Jansen, gorgeous


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll limit myself to females:

Anne-Sophie Mutter
Cecilia Bartoli
Kathleen Battle
Eva-Maria Westbroek


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

I really like this look:

















Yuja Wang is lovely of course but credit also to the blouse designer, hair stylist, makeup artist, and photographer.

Eye candy in the best sense.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

'Nother one, different dress.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

petrb said:


> jethro tull
> View attachment 17594
> 
> 
> _a manly man_


theeee man .................


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Myself. 

...........


----------



## leepee (Nov 23, 2013)

*Emmanuelle Haïm*

Beautiful musicians ...








the gorgeous Emmanuelle Haïm is my choice. Look at those EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Part Travolta. Part Col. Sanders. 
All Fiedler.
_When Boston Pops, the knickers drop._


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Argerich and Grimaud have been mentioned, so I'm going to add another pianist-crush









Yuja Wang


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Any musicians performing at the Sarasota Music Festival. I've never seen such a large group of attractive young people of both sexes in one place. Looks more like a casting call!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

Well if Anu Tali is the conductor....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

BPS said:


> Well if Anu Tali is the conductor....
> 
> View attachment 31127


I'm in serious lust, though at my age I'm not sure what good it will do.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

For those attracted to gents, I understand Andreas Ottensamer (principal clarinet of Berlin Phil) is turning a few heads at the moment:


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

ahammel said:


> Well to judge from the picture she plays the...sword? That ought to narrow it down.
> 
> Oh wait, that's a piano stick. Never mind.
> 
> According to the image link, her name is Elaine Elias.


That is bassist Tal Wilkenfeld.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Ana Vidović <3


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

When I'm listening to CD's at home (my predominant form of listening), I couldn't care less what a musician "looks like".


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

How about sexy soprano, Kate Royal?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.srf.ch/kultur/musik/sol-gabetta-die-sonne-am-weihnaechtlichen-klassik-himmel
An eye candy...<3


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

mstar said:


> Myself.
> 
> ...........


Ok, show yaself!


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Pretty face, great hair, nice dress....and she plays a wonderful trumpet! 
Wouldn't begin to know how to pronounce her name: Tine Thing Helseth
She plays a jazzy Libertango.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

<<<<<< Annette Dasch


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Isabel Leonard!!!









oh dear


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

She's a fire...!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I know that's Guy Eshed on the right. I'm more concerned with the mystery flutist on his left.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

_Ladies, please hold your orgasms until the end._


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------

